# Willingboro, NJ shovelers/snowblowers/plowers



## jdilliplane1 (Dec 11, 2010)

Looking for plow drivers/salters and a crew of five guys or so to snowblow/shovel walkways in a 55 and over community right off Rte 130 in willingboro, NJ. High maintenance facility with work for every storm. email [email protected] with hourly wage requirements. Being a hard worker and reliable are paramount.


----------



## cecilmac (Oct 12, 2009)

I would really like to talk to you about this site. We have x sites located in Delran Mount Holly and Westampton NJ. Please PM me if your still looking for a contractor..


----------



## presspark (Jun 27, 2010)

I will be in Edge Water Park NJ on Sunday. I have Ford F350 with 8.6 PLOW and Salt Dogg Spreader 2.0cy. call me 703-231-4501 or email [email protected]. I'm looking for work..


----------

